# Does anyone need that much photoshop?



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

I did see this magazine at the drugstore.  I thought it looked very fake to say the least.  I am glad that I wasn't the only one.

According to this site, Ashlee Simpson didn't even pose for the picture. Hmmm   Who or what is on the cover of _Complete Woman_ magazine?

Posts tagged Ashlee Simpson at Styledash


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow...she looks kind of like a Fafi doll!  haha!
Tell me what about that is a "complete woman"??


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow...she doesn't even look real!!  Very doll-like, and not in a good way.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 27, 2007)

What a disaster..


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thing is that the Simpson girls are actually very pretty in person.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 27, 2007)

hahah that is really bad!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, that's horrid. How about showing the real person sometimes and leaving the photoshop out of it. Geez.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought it would be hard to top a recent Betsey Johnson photo I saw, but damnit, Complete Woman did it!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks plastic.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 27, 2007)

not at all sexy. what a vain idiot..


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_not at all sexy. what a vain idiot.._

 
You do realize the model has little to do with post production editing on covers, right? She more than likely (even if she had agreed to the interview) would have very little say in how they edit the image.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 27, 2007)

Photo-shopped spells FAKE....


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 27, 2007)

yes i thought that too, but she still strikes me as a vain idiot.


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i never liked her ... but i agree she looks like a barbie doll. not cool since some people just aren't intelligent enough to realise that it's a manufactured image and that she's not that perfect.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 27, 2007)

Yikes...she doesn't look right at all!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 1, 2008)

that doesn't even LOOK like ashlee...


----------



## *KT* (Jan 1, 2008)

Instead of Complete Woman, the image looks like it's for Zombie Barbie Magazine.  She looks freakishly soulless.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2008)

That's unfortunate.  It doesn't even look like her anymore.  I don't get it...she's a pretty girl.  None of that is necessary.  Well, they do apply some retouching to pretty much every cover photo out there, but moderation for pete's sake!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 1, 2008)

She looks fake and plastic lol


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 1, 2008)

That is just a horrible job of photoshopping!  I appreciate photoshopping in small amounts or even for some awesome special effects, but this is just _bad_.  It looks like a little girl trying on mommy's makeup.  She is pretty in her own way and doesn't need that.

Sometimes I really question the judgement of some of those editors.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

All celebs on mag covers are photoshopped, but this one looks bad.  Her cheeks are too rouge!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 3, 2008)

It reminds me of the little girls who does pageant... 
I went online one time to check pictures of them, and the first thing that came in my mind was : plastic dolls.

Poor thing


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It reminds me of the little girls who does pageant... 
I went online one time to check pictures of them, and the first thing that came in my mind was : plastic dolls.

Poor thing_

 

It reminded me of that too.  Those nostrils are too small. I just can't believe a magazine called _Complete Woman_ put this on their cover.  That's like a joke.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I really want to learn how to photoshop! There are some crazy middle school pictures of mine that could seriously use it lol but all joking aside I think with her new nose and all she's pretty enough not to need photoshop


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow she's been photoshopped beyond recognition.....humanly recognition O__o


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 3, 2008)

i heard that the magazine took old outtakes of ashlee from a real photoshoot and crapily photoshopped it like no one would notice.


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

she looks like a barbie doll!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like someone took a picture of a Real Doll.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 7, 2008)

Complete Woman magazine tends to do that to ALL of their 'cover models'.  It's like Hairstyle Sophisticate's magazine (I even think they are by the same publisher)--airbrushing old photos and slapping them onto the cover.  If you look inside both of these magazines the photos are old (as in pre-rhinoplasty Ashlee, Jess in her Daisy Dukes, etc.) and the interviews are old or spliced from other magazines.  Sad.

BTW, they're the magazines that you read at the hairdressers or nail salons that are all mashed up at the lounge area...


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Complete Woman magazine tends to do that to ALL of their 'cover models'.  It's like Hairstyle Sophisticate's magazine (I even think they are by the same publisher)--airbrushing old photos and slapping them onto the cover.  If you look inside both of these magazines the photos are old (as in pre-rhinoplasty Ashlee, Jess in her Daisy Dukes, etc.) and the interviews are old or spliced from other magazines.  Sad.

BTW, they're the magazines that you read at the hairdressers or nail salons that are all mashed up at the lounge area..._

 
Oh, man.  Perfect place for them.  Women pick out a photo that's shopped within an inch of it's life then gets mad when the hairstylist/makeup artist can't recreate the look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





While I think Ashlee looks nice with blonde hair, I was disappointed that she jumped on the cookie cutter train.  I think the dark hair and her original nose gave her character, and made her stand out from most of the other  poptarts.  Her music still sucked to me either way, though.


----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

The more I look at the picture the more her face looks like an alien to me. She has those huge eyes. It's creepy.


----------



## mello (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_While I think Ashlee looks nice with blonde hair, I was disappointed that she jumped on the cookie cutter train. I think the dark hair and her original nose gave her character, and made her stand out from most of the other poptarts. Her music still sucked to me either way, though._

 
Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

Too much photoediting just annoys me. People have pores. Get over it!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 17, 2008)

The nostrils is what gets me.  I know they made them smaller than life size.  The nostrils are the size of a Q-tip.  Yes, it looks like the skin is plastic.  So, unlike a real woman.    Is it Ashley smashed with Barbie?


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Hahaha, I have that issue of Complete Woman.
I laughed at the cover photo. It was WAY too edited.


----------

